# Should I upgrade or not. If yes 35k PC or 60k PC.



## neo_natasha (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello, Before you guys read through the mundane list again. I just want to tell a few things why I've posted this in the first place.

* I have a P4 + 512 MB + FX5200 + 17" + 2.1 + 1 TB pc working fine. 
* But one hell of a slow PC, I am so irritated and tired of waiting for the PC to catch to the actions. 
* I may shift to the US next year (Read June or July), so its very confusing if I should really invest much on a PC now.
* I stopped gaming in the PC when NFS Pro Street came out. Thats when I knew my PC couldnt push any longer. 

So why am I posting this?

I have no clue about how much should I spend to improve my PC experience. I am simply tired of my existing PC at the same time I am definitely not going to go all out on this upgrade as I may use this only for a year max. [If you want me to go all out on this PC, which I am ready to if I can sell the PC with a 10 to 15% loss]

Thank you !

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans:
Order of importance.

- Watch Full HD Movies 
- Adobe Suite [Photoshop, Flash, Dreamweaver, Illustrator]
- 3D Rendering tools (No idea which tool, I am interested in learning these)

Optional
- Gaming (I am mentioning it as Gaming as I have lost track of new games, as I said before last game I tried was Pro Street , Would love to play GTA 4) 

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:*
If you guys tell me to go for a soft upgrade just for Adobe + Movies (20 - 30k) [Would love to have a good IG]

All out upgrade if I can resell my PC in a year with 10 to 15% loss [60 - 70k]

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:No [Reason is the room I have the PC gets dusty too often and temperature is very poor]

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:Windows 64 Bit (8 once its out)

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 500 GB (If Soft Upgrade, else 1 TB + 80 Gig SSD)

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans:Best Movie viewing experience is necessary (22 or 24 Full HD)

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: None. I plan to use the old PC as a download rig.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: September

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: I have built many, I will build this one on my own.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Chennai. Open to buying from anywhere.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: Nope Thanks again. If I missed anything I am sorry, let me know and I shall update it.


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2012)

you can get a lappy for yourself that too will do the trick.
P4 are not slow they are antique items which cannot do anything
for laptop you have many good options from dell asus HP
get a lappy with FHD display, in india that wud be dell generally

in HP u can look at envy with core i5 in 50-60K range where as ASUS will be core i7

with global onsite warranty this forms the best option

Asus K53SM-SX130D / 2nd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 1 TB / DOS Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

*www.flipkart.com/computers/compare...PTYPGJKFMGB,COMDCMP262SXFSV6,COMD9SU6UG29VZCY


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 27, 2012)

you could also go for this and save some money
this gives some of the bigger lappies a run for their money.....
HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1GB Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

As others said a laptop will do you more good then a desktop as you can at-least carry it with you when you move.
That's being said, buy any latest laptop in range 30K-35K you can fulfill all your need with it..

And with personal experience don't go for hp with AMD, i have HP Pavilion DV6 and it heats up a lot i mean i just cannot use it without a cooling pad
so IMO go for another product. Rest is your choice


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank ace, panwala and akky. I have a laptop already but then again the personal use is 3 years old and my dad usually uses it. The office provided one is top notch but cant do squat with it due to restrictions. I definitely dont want a 3rd !

I would love a Macbook but its too costly here in india, once I shift will get one there. So I suppose going for an all out PC is out of the question. Cool. I will just search around the forum for 30k builds. By the way the sticky with configurations is not updated for a long time, any idea when that will be updated ?

EDIT: And I have an ipad2, PS3 too, so not interested in buying / upgrading those too.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

if you want to have a sub 30K build then use this one..
here you go... 

cpu: i3-2100 @3.3GHz - 6.9K
mobo: GIGABYTE GA-H61M-DS2 - 3K 
psu: CORSAIR SMPS-450 VS - 2.1K
RAM: Corsair DDR3 value 4 GB - 1.2K
hdd: wd carviar blue 500gb - 3.8K
monitor: LG 19" LED 1941 - 5.5K
gfx: amd hd 5570 - 3.2K (optional)

total: 25.7K
and for the cabinet you can have any which come around 1k making total to 26.7K or for some quality go for cooler master elite 310 - 1.7K raising the total to 27.4K
have fun!


----------



## vkl (Aug 27, 2012)

@neo_natasha

For desktop config

ComponentProductPriceProcessorIntel i5 240010800MotherboardIntel DH67CL5400RAMCorsair Value Ram(1333MHz) 4GB*22400HDDWD Caviar Blue 1TB5400Optical DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST1100Graphic CardMSI R7770-PMD1GD58000SSDCorsair Force GT 120GB8200PSUCorsair CX430V22500CabinetNZXT source 210 elite2500MonitorBenq g2222hdl8200Mouse&KBLogitech MK200700
111111
Total=55.2k

For rendering a good cpu is handy.Final rendering is of 3d models is handled by the cpu even though viewport rendering can be done by the gpu.
A good gpu is important for faster viewports in 3D animation software like Maya.
A desktop is much more powerful than a laptop in the same price.Also it is more upgradeable.


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2012)

also what kind of TV you have at home. more of if your TV display supports PC gaming ??
IMO no need to buy SSD, will not do much good, rather get 2 TB drive WD Caviar Green 2 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD20EARX) | Internal Hard Drive | Flipkart.com
more space, SATA 3 drives performance is really good much better than age old HDDs. 
get a better display like Dell Ultrasharp U2311 (hmm seems I am really acting as a dell sale person LOL, everywhere I suggest people to get it  ) 14-15K

buy a decent keyboard and logitech G300 mouse (incase you are into games like counter strike). It is priced decently at 1.4-15K

you can add 2.1 speakers as well VS2621 by altec lansing or a preferably good headset, keep some budget for them as well in this config
Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z506 - 8K in case you are looking at more than 2.1 speakers


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

above builds are above 50k and are good builds but IMO if you are going to US for extended period of time then don't spend that much cause technology changes very very quick, go for smaller build you can make new build in US. But if you are going for relatively shorter period then 50-60K rig will be good.
rest is your choice, after all it's your money


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 27, 2012)

@vkl and acewin. I made up my mind not to go all out for the PC, so 50k is out of bounds. As I said in my first post if I can resell it I will buy it, but it looks like its not worth it. So I will stick to 30k configs. I can drop that PC and move on, wont bite my purse a lot. And yeah I have 32" LCD screen, it does support PC gaming, have played quite a lot. But I have the PS3 now so no plans of connecting a TV screen to play.

So are there cheaper alternatives to i5. I would rather invest more in a Monitor compared to a processor and I will totally rule out the SSD and Gcard. So that rules out gaming completely I guess


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 27, 2012)

akky89 said:


> if you want to have a sub 30K build then use this one..
> here you go...
> 
> cpu: i3-2100 @3.3GHz - 6.9K
> ...



for 0.5k more you can get a lg e2060 or a dell 20' monitor


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> for 0.5k more you can get a lg e2060 or a dell 20' monitor



if you want to spend little more on monitor then take *panwala95's* advise and add few more bucks and get bigger and better monitor.
you can get that one or if you like spend a little more then get
DELL 22" LED ST2220M 1080p- 8.1K

cheers


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 27, 2012)

@ akky89 isnt a benq g2220 @ 7.1k a better deal?
dell monitors are known to have slow response times and arent usually recommended for gaming although their color reproduction is good...


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

@panwala95
ya you are right here too...
benq g2220 @ 7.1k is better choice...


----------



## vkl (Aug 27, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> @ akky89 isnt a benq g2220 @ 7.1k a better deal?
> *dell monitors are known to have slow response times and arent usually recommended for gaming although their color reproduction is good*...



Please refrain from posting generalized comments/statements.There is nothing like that.
Maybe you are talking about the IPS monitors which have higher response times.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

@vkl
apologies 
we'll keep that in mind next time and onward...


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2012)

@akky if you check it you will understand vkl is referring to panwala I think

8ms response time Ultrasharp monitors are really good for movies, animation and rendering softwares. They also hold good for strategy games and racing games, because of the eye candies, i.e. graphics where as 2ms response monitors or lesser response monitors are considered good for frag based games and other games as well.

As per my previous comment I meant I prefer Dell panels over other brands.

@OP 17 would be a CRT or LCD/LED, what kind of cabinet you have, maybe you can save up for cabinet by reusing it
akky's earlier posted config
cpu: i3-2100 @3.3GHz - 6.9K
 mobo: GIGABYTE GA-H61M-DS2 - 3K 
 psu: CORSAIR SMPS-450 VS - 2.1K
 RAM: Corsair DDR3 value 4 GB - 1.2K
 hdd: wd carviar blue 500gb - 3.8K
 monitor: LG 19" LED 1941 - 5.5K
 gfx: amd hd 5570 - 3.2K (optional)

 total: 25.7K

seems to be fine, with changes in display, gfx card. 
also what about the 1TB HDD is it SATA2 ??, if yes do not buy a new HDD as well and reuse it, because you will not be interested in very high I/Os

yep selling out the P4 will not get u anything


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

i missed that 1TB in OP's post.
*acewin* is completely right if you have 1TB sata 2.0 then reuse it in the build it'll save you few bucks...


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

sorry for that discrimination against dell


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I am not reusing components from old PC, as I will use that as a Old rig. So I cant remove the 1 TB SATA 2.0 drive from it.

I suppose this fits the bill, I will go for this

cpu: i3-2100 @3.3GHz - 6.9K
mobo: GIGABYTE GA-H61M-DS2 - 3K 
psu: CORSAIR SMPS-450 VS - 2.1K
RAM: Corsair DDR3 value 4 GB - 1.2K
hdd: wd carviar blue 500gb - 3.8K
monitor: LG 19" LED 1941 - 5.5K
gfx: amd hd 5570 - 3.2K (optional)


One last question. A friend of mine has the below setup, he is willing to sell that setup to me.

E8500 + Asus P5Q Pro + Asus EAH4850 Crossfire + 3 GB Corsair DDR2+ CM690 + CM 600 or 700w PSU + 22" Full HD samsung display + Wired Keyboard and mouse. + HDD (Unknown capactiy) + DVD Writer + Blu Ray writer + Creative itrigue 2.1 

Will this be a better buy ? I dont want the blu ray writer and speakers, excluding that at what price would it be worth ? This is a 3 year old setup, mild use. Should I take this or go for the i3 based setup ?


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

neo_natasha said:


> Thank you everyone. I am not reusing components from old PC, as I will use that as a Old rig. So I cant remove the 1 TB SATA 2.0 drive from it.
> 
> I suppose this fits the bill, I will go for this
> 
> ...



i3 is better then e8500 but other than that i think its better build...
you can add ram and you'll be good to go...
but wait... what premium do you have to pay for this rig will also be a factor....


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

yup agree with akky
that is a better config with a slightly weaker processor
other than that it seems fine 
although do note that this rig will take huge gulps of power, not support dx11 although the dual 4850 should perform~a single gtx 570 
it all depends on the price you get it for!
cheers !


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 29, 2012)

Theres no price fixed on it. I can fix the price. So I am not sure how much is it really worth. One good thing is I can name the price as the PC belongs to a very good friend of mine. What would be a good price and what would be a steal for it. 

(Exclude the Blu Ray writer and the speakers, he bought it for an insane price.)


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

neo_natasha said:


> Theres no price fixed on it. I can fix the price. So I am not sure how much is it really worth. One good thing is I can name the price as the PC belongs to a very good friend of mine. What would be a good price and what would be a steal for it.
> 
> (Exclude the Blu Ray writer and the speakers, he bought it for an insane price.)



if he is your very good friend then you two can sit down talk about the price ... i mean how much he wants and how much you can pay... 
other then that do you know at what price he purchased that system.. ?


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

i would nt pay more than 20-25k for that rig
although try to bargain as hard as possible


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 29, 2012)

I was having 15 to 20k in my mind. I bought that PC and built it for him, its original cost could be around 60 to 70k. (Heck I remember him buying the blue ray writer for a hefty price) All the parts except the cabinet and SMPS were bought in US (Newegg).


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

IMO well for 15 to  20K its gold...
grab it... before anyone else does


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 29, 2012)

Well tried my luck, my friends okay for 30k as the original price we bought was around 78k. So I've decided to ditch this plan and get a full fledged PC for around 50k. No problem if I am not able to resell.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

ok here you go-
i5 2500k-12.8k
gigabyte ga z77p-d3-8.2k
corsair xms3 2x4gb ram-2.6k
cm elite 430-2k
corsair cx 600-4k
galaxy gtx 560-10.2k
benq g2220-7.1k
wd caviar blue 500gb-3.8k
total-50.7k


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 29, 2012)

Great. I wont overclock, so I wont need a K series. So I thought I will settle for i5 - 2320 cheaper by 2k. Or is it really necessary? 
-No idea about the motherboard. Any motherboard with 2 slots for a GCARD is welcome, since I am not going to resell I might add an identical card later on for crossfire. So I suppose this one will do? 

Processor : Intel 3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2320 or 2400 Processor - 10850

Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 - 8300

RAM : G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 4 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) - 2 X 4GB - 3400

Cabinet : CoolerMaster Elite 431 - 3400

PSU : Corsair Builder Series CX600 - 4000

HDD : Western Digital Caviar Blue 500 GB - 3800

Total 34 000 (rounded)

So if I push the budget to the original 60k I said, I still have 26k remaining for a Card (read 7850 which is power efficient as well), Monitor and a UPS. Would it be possible to upgrade to a LED backlit monitor plus a better card if possible or should I stick to this ?


----------



## Myth (Aug 29, 2012)

Mobo : Intel DH67CL
Ram : Corsair 2*4GB DDR3 1333
Stick to single card setups.
For a cabinet, consider the NZXT Source 210 Elite


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

neo_natasha said:


> Great. I wont overclock, so I wont need a K series. So I thought I will settle for i5 - 2320 cheaper by 2k. Or is it really necessary?
> -No idea about the motherboard. Any motherboard with 2 slots for a GCARD is welcome, since I am not going to resell I might add an identical card later on for crossfire. So I suppose this one will do?
> 
> Processor : Intel 3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2320 or 2400 Processor - 10850
> ...



read 50000-34000=16000 not 26000
for that much you can get-
hd 7770 @ 8.2k
benq g2220@ 7.1k
microtek heritage gold 600w @ 1.7k
total-17000


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 29, 2012)

Panwala mate, "*So if I push the budget to the original 60k I said, I still have 26k *" so 60 - 34 = 26. What do you suggest. Thanks again !

@myth I have built quite a few machines with multiple cards and all are working fine no issues. And I will buy only 1 card for now, the other later on.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

~blank~



neo_natasha said:


> Panwala mate, "*So if I push the budget to the original 60k I said, I still have 26k *" so 60 - 34 = 26. What do you suggest. Thanks again !
> 
> @myth I have built quite a few machines with multiple cards and all are working fine no issues. And I will buy only 1 card for now, the other later on.



with that you can have 
benq g2220@ 7.1k
SMPS CORSAIR 600CXV2@ 3.9
hd 7850 @ 16K
total - 27K

cheers!


----------



## acewin (Aug 30, 2012)

Intel DZ68DB Motherboard vs Intel DH77EB Motherboard vs Intel DH67CL Motherboard vs Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H Motherboard: Compare Motherboards: Flipkart.com
could not get a price check on gigabyte board; a lil comparision of boards, could not find any much better boards than intel DH67CL price wise
not sure how it goes now but as per chipset naming convention intel used follow Z series boards were server grade boards.

DZ68DB is cheapest Z series board, after that gigabyte, has additional firewire port

where as DH67CL has 1 (Processor Fan Headers), 2 (System Fan Headers)
2 additional system fan headers. 

I do not see much good gigabyte boards if you are not OCing your rig. so choice would be in DH67CL or DZ68DB. Overall I see you save up 1.5K in DH67CL
single chip of 8GB RAM not dual stick not much here saving in the given 2x4GB, because RipzawX 8GB chips are also similarly prices
in RipzawX series itself there are so many module set that I do not know individual benefits.

spend some bucks on cooling and buying coolered fans, they look nice (increases PC experience , also you can get a good CPU cooler


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you akky. I meant UPS not a PSU . ace I may need a board with integrated graphics, please see below.



I am buying the following items tomorrow or this weekend.

Processor : Intel 3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5 - 2400 Processor - 10850

Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 - 8300

RAM : G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 4 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) - 2 X 4GB - 3400

Cabinet : CoolerMaster Elite 431 - 3400

PSU : Corsair Builder Series CX600 - 4000

HDD : Western Digital Caviar Blue 500 GB - 3800

Monitor : Dell ST2220L or Samsung LS22B370H - 8600 

UPS : APC UPS 600 - 2000



I am getting a HD 7950 from US, this could take a month or two.

Newegg.com - HIS H795F3G2M Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

or 

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100352SR Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card


Two things to confirm

1. Is the PSU sufficient for a 7950

2. Will there be enough space to fit in the 7950 in the cabinet.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 30, 2012)

But why are you getting a Z77 board with i5-2400? Better get H67 or B75 board. 

Not sure if cards from US will have warranty here.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 30, 2012)

neo_natasha said:


> Thank you akky. I meant UPS not a PSU . ace I may need a board with integrated graphics, please see below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your welcome!
yes your PSU will be sufficient for 7950
and i think it should fit in the cabinet nice and easy.

and as *saswat* suggested you can save few bucks by using different mobo as you don't need z77 as its overclocking board you can go with h77 it will also be fine
rest its your choice...

and secondly 
*@saswat* it will have warrenty but may be he needs to send it back to US for RMA process, which i'm frankly not supportive of...
if the product have international warranty then its fine otherwise you need to send the product back to US.
though it doesn't happen a lot in gfx's case but i can happen...


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay. Agreed, but I want a Crossfire capapble mobo, most of the H77 or H67 or B75 are micro ATX and dont have Crossfire. 

This one looks good in Flipkart but out of stock.

Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H

And if you guys dont support buying stuff from US, I would rather buy a 7850 right away. That costs 16k here, but for the same 16k I can get a 7950 from US.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 30, 2012)

neo_natasha said:


> Okay. Agreed, but I want a Crossfire capapble mobo, most of the H77 or H67 or B75 are micro ATX and dont have Crossfire.
> 
> This one looks good in Flipkart but out of stock.
> 
> ...



if you want to go cfx then z77 mobo is good for you...
and its your decision whether to 7850 here or 7950 from us...

cheers!


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 30, 2012)

i would go for the hd 7850
also the price differenece between inida and usa is negated after customs 
so unless you get international warranty getting a card from us is not recommended
also i have only heard of evga and xfx giving international warranty no other brand so far!


----------



## akky89 (Aug 30, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> i would go for the hd 7850
> also the price differenece between inida and usa is negated after customs
> so unless you get international warranty getting a card from us is not recommended
> also i have only heard of evga and xfx giving international warranty no other brand so far!



can it not be marked as a gift so that can pass custom... ???


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 30, 2012)

like posted by a veteran forumer (lol!) only things upto rs 5000 can be exempted from tax as gift!


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 30, 2012)

Guys I decided to get MSI TWIN FROZR OC 7850. I just checked my bank account I am a little short on cash . I will try to get some and buy all these this weekend or will have to buy it on 10th of this month when my CC will be renewed. I just hope the prices dont rise up all of a sudden . Thank you panwala, ace, akki and everyone who helped.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 31, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> like posted by a veteran forumer (lol!) only things upto rs 5000 can be exempted from tax as gift!



hmmm 
didn't remembered that...



neo_natasha said:


> Guys I decided to get MSI TWIN FROZR OC 7850. I just checked my bank account I am a little short on cash . I will try to get some and buy all these this weekend or will have to buy it on 10th of this month when my CC will be renewed. I just hope the prices dont rise up all of a sudden . Thank you panwala, ace, akki and everyone who helped.



you welcome..
best of luck dude..
and i hope too it'll not rise buy then cause i'm also going to buy my new rig around that time...


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 31, 2012)

yea good luck 
post some pics of your new rig in the show off column


----------



## akky89 (Aug 31, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> yea good luck
> post some pics of your new rig in the show off column



and also tell us about it's performance...


----------



## neo_natasha (Sep 1, 2012)

Sure thing. I spent the whole day researching the best price. Looks like Flipkarts insanely costly. Abgb comes next. The least price is available right in my city at Delta Peripherals. They have except two parts, the processor and Card. They said they will arrange for it tomorrow. If I dont get the 2400 I might up it a little and get the 2500k.

Guys the motherboard is not available at the moment. I am going to look at other shops. Can you guys suggest an alternate motherboard ? My only requirement is it should be sli capable no over clocking. And the processor is a tad costly so might get 2320 instead of  2500k as I wont over lock.


----------



## panwala95 (Sep 1, 2012)

you can go for gigabyte ga z77p d3 @ 8.2k should suffice
it features crossfire but for some reason doesnt support sli.........


----------



## neo_natasha (Sep 1, 2012)

Got em all. Thought of buying an ssd too. But I already overshot my budget of 30k

Final list is i5 2500k Gskill 4x 2 + z77p d3 + 1tb wd blue + Msi 7850 + dell 21.5 full hd + apc ups + cx600 + cm431 elite

Total cost around 66k. Thank you everyone once again ! Will post in the show off thread


----------



## macho84 (Sep 1, 2012)

Great choice get force gt ssd its better bang for bug. Get at least 120 gb for worry free usage.


----------



## acewin (Sep 2, 2012)

wow you really had some muscle in financing to overshoot the budget 
nice buy


----------



## neo_natasha (Sep 2, 2012)

Well it helps in earning your own money. The only person you have to convince is yourself 

The SSD looks very attractive, I might buy that as well this week. For now I will assemble all other parts now and will post in the show off thread by eod.


----------



## akky89 (Sep 2, 2012)

neo_natasha said:


> Well it helps in earning your own money. The only person you have to convince is yourself
> 
> The SSD looks very attractive, I might buy that as well this week. For now I will assemble all other parts now and will post in the show off thread by eod.


SSD is a very nice option and will give tremendous performance boost to the system...
better boot and shutdown time, response time and very very VERY few hangs.. 

and you not only over shoot the budget you even over shoot the double of the budget..


----------



## panwala95 (Sep 2, 2012)

good luck with buying your system


----------



## neo_natasha (Sep 8, 2012)

Guys. I seem to have a slight problem with the RAM. CPU Z shows 

CAS : 11
RAS to CAS : 11
RP : 11
Cycle Time : 28

Mines supposed to run at 9 9 9 24 right.

EDIT : Solved. Enabled XMP and it did the trick. Now its running at 9 9 9 24 as specified


----------



## acewin (Sep 8, 2012)

good going


----------

